# Free hand routing



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Perhaps the most difficult method to develop is free hand routing. What exactly is this? Using a router with no guides or fence to help control it. Unless you happen to be Andre the Giant you will not be able to control a high powered router this way. This is where the smallest of routers come into play; laminate or trim routers, RotoZip's and even Dremmel or rotary tools. Some members use this method for sign making. With the holidays fast approaching let me suggest a neat little project that is quick and easy, inexpensive, and will impress people to no end. RotoZip offers a pattern kit for about $10 which is used to free hand cut tile into shapes for making decorative trivets. The instructions include a plan to build a small jig to secure the tile while cutting it, and includes the suggestion of using hardwoods with or in place of tile. The patterns include letters and simple shapes like a star, bell or musical note. Once you master the technique you can easily develop your own patterns. After trivets you can advance to tile top tables, you are limited only by your imagination.


----------

